# 10-week old California Mix



## erinmoveit (Jun 11, 2012)

A friend of mine is addicted to animals, I'm sure of it. She has a petting zoo pretty much. She recently got two small California Mix bunnies. They are free to a good home. They come with cage, accessories, food. I have not seen them, nor their housing so I don't know what all will be needed. They appear to be boys, but like I said I haven't seen them. They are 10-weeks old and need a new home. Their owners now have allergies that are preventing them from keeping them.

Like I said, free to a good home for them both (littermates).

From Kalamazoo, MI

Please help


----------



## melbaby80 (Jun 11, 2012)

darn so far, but they are so cute too!


----------



## doublebunnylove (Jun 11, 2012)

OH MY GOSH!!! Aren't they the most handsome duo I have ever seen!??!?!?!? I would love to take them in a heart beat! but alas being a collage student and making money off of art isn't easy  ( i dont know how to make a super sad face) 

I hope they find a good home soon!!!!


----------



## erinmoveit (Jun 12, 2012)

If they can't find a home I am worried that the owner may try to release them. I am willing to travel to find them a good home or set us a train maybe to find them a good home. They are very sweet little ones, I would hate to see them released or surrendered.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 13, 2012)

Could you foster them temporarily to prevent the worser outcomes


----------



## erinmoveit (Jun 13, 2012)

I don't have the means to care for them right now. Nor the space


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 13, 2012)

ray:ray:


----------



## erinmoveit (Jun 19, 2012)

Last chance. I am working with a woman to try to help her to surrender them to a no kill rather than just releasing these young buns. BUMP IF ANYONE CAN HELP


----------



## Haley (Jun 27, 2012)

Please do not let her release them into the wild! That is a death sentence after a considerable amount of suffering. Please PM me if that is going to happen and I will personally pick up the bunnies and get them in to a shelter. Even a kill shelter is better than being released.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jul 3, 2012)

Haley wrote:


> Please do not let her release them into the wild! That is a death sentence after a considerable amount of suffering.



:yeahthat:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 3, 2012)

ray:ray:


----------



## erinmoveit (Jul 9, 2012)

The owner finally found someone to rehome them too. I will check in on the situation and make sure whoever has them, is knowledgeable of the care needed for the two. Especially two unneutered littermates who are bonded


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jul 9, 2012)

YAY! Sounds good~Maybe you could give them a forum link?


----------

